# gigabit card in 100mbit mode

## m0021

I have a problem with my samba server. when i copy files from my gentoo samba server over the ethernet, i only get 10-12 megabyte/s.

after a few hours of researches, i found out, that my network card is in 100 mbit mode. (ethtool eth0 says the following:

Supported ports: [ TP ]

Supported link modes:

10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full

100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full

1000baseT/Half 1000baseT/Full

Supports auto-negotiation: Yes

Advertised link modes:

10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full

100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full

1000baseT/Half 1000baseT/Full

Advertised auto-negotiation: Yes

Speed: 100Mb/s

Duplex: Full

Port: Twisted Pair

PHYAD: 0

Transceiver: internal

Auto-negotiation: on

Supports Wake-on: pg

Wake-on: d

Current message level: 0x000000ff (255)

Link detected: yes)

i already tried to manualy set the speedmode (ethtool eth0 -s speed 1000 duplex full) but the value of Speed has not been changed. then i tried to set autoneg to off, but it wont work. i also wrote a executable script that sets the speed on boot (/init.d/...), but nothing worked. Im sure to using the right kernel driver for my ethernet card (SkyKonnect Yukon 2 for Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet onboard)...

for setting my network configuration i use the net.eth0 script.

if anybody has an idea how to solve that problem, i would be very happy

----------

## Rexilion

Well, if it would support it, then 1000 should be chosen automatically otherwise it's a bug. Does the other end support 1000mbit?

----------

## m0021

yes, other line ethtool says Speed 1000Mb/s.

on the other clients gigabit ethernet is fully working, only the samba server has this problem

----------

## msalerno

You could check to see what the options are for the module, it might be better to set speed and duplex while loading the module.

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Sky2

----------

## m0021

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> You could check to see what the options are for the module, it might be better to set speed and duplex while loading the module.
> 
> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Sky2
> ...

 

thanks for your help

I didnt compile Sky2 as a module.

and i havent found the kernel options on that page that could slow down the transfer rate in my config

----------

## Rexilion

 *m0021 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> You could check to see what the options are for the module, it might be better to set speed and duplex while loading the module.
> 
> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Sky2
> ...

 

Those options could be outdated, you should try to:

If it's a module:

modinfo sky2

Or if builtin, simply go to:

/sys/module/sky2/parameters

And see if something there can be changed. If you want to apply these changes on boot, then:

If it's a module:

modprobe sky2 option=parameter

Or if builtin, simply append this to the kernel line in grub:

sky2.module=parameter

Good luck!

----------

## m0021

i cant find sky2 under /sys/module/, were else could it be?

lshw says the following:

                description: Ethernet interface

                product: 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller

                vendor: Marvell Technology Group Ltd.

                physical id: 0

                bus info: pci@0000:05:00.0

                logical name: eth0

                version: 15

                serial: 00:11:d8:98:b5:7c

                size: 100MB/s

                capacity: 1GB/s

                width: 64 bits

                clock: 33MHz

                capabilities: pm vpd msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list ethernet physical tp 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd 1000bt 1000bt-fd autonegotiation

                configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=sky2 driverversion=1.23 duplex=full firmware=N/A ip=192.168.1.7 latency=0 link=yes multicast=yes port=twisted pair speed=100MB/s

----------

## b0nafide

...on the cable there could be a problem with pins 4,5,7 or 8. 100Mb/s FD does not use these pins, but 1000Mb/s does.

----------

## m0021

all the cables are ok, i measured them...

with the right parameters, i think i could solve the problem, but i cant find the builtin directory for Sky2

----------

